# Goat garden ideas?



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm planting a 70-foot goat garden along one of the fence lines for my girls and wondered if anyone had any additional suggestions or ideas. I'm planting things they can brow's on when they're in their paddock or unable to go out to pasture.

So far I have mulberries, bamboo, blackberries (which I didn't have to plant), and a couple of baby willows and hawthorns on one side and an established apple and pear on the other. There are two cedars in their fenced area. I plan also to plant a maple, another apple, and seasonal things such as peas, beans, sunflowers, greens (not kale), pumpkins and squash to fill in the gaps, plus maybe a tiny bit of corn. I'm considering a wax myrtle as I have a couple in pots but I wonder if that would affect milk taste. I still need a lot more ideas because 70' is a *lot* of planting. I'm in the PNW, in Oregon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind they are good at killing trees.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Keep in mind they are good at killing trees.


Oh I know. All but two Cedar are outside of their fenced area but hang over or are reachable for a little leaf or limb nibble.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Don't forget raspberries are good too. I don't really know what grows good in Oregon, but I think it would be good to get some herbs in there as well. Oregano, peppermint, thyme, lemon balm, comfrey, marshmallow. Chicory is something I would love to grow for goats, and it grows back well because of its robust taproot. I'd add some beets too. Mine love the foliage of beets. Maybe some alfalfa? Again I have no idea what would be good for your area.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Sanfoin is good. It is a little like alfalfa but they won't blote on it. My goats love it and Dads bees like it too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pretty much any herbs are good. Also, my goats love blueberry leaves. Not sure how good they are for them though.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Don't forget raspberries are good too. I don't really know what grows good in Oregon, but I think it would be good to get some herbs in there as well. Oregano, peppermint, thyme, lemon balm, comfrey, marshmallow. Chicory is something I would love to grow for goats, and it grows back well because of its robust taproot. I'd add some beets too. Mine love the foliage of beets. Maybe some alfalfa? Again I have no idea what would be good for your area.


Yep!

Garlic is always good to grow.

Also hyssop.

Go online to FirMeadow LLC's website and look through some of their herbal blends and take note of the ingredients... all of those are ideas of what to grow.

Parsley, nettles


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

farmerA said:


> I'm planting a 70-foot goat garden along one of the fence lines for my girls and wondered if anyone had any additional suggestions or ideas. I'm planting things they can brow's on when they're in their paddock or unable to go out to pasture.
> 
> So far I have mulberries, bamboo, blackberries (which I didn't have to plant), and a couple of baby willows and hawthorns on one side and an established apple and pear on the other. There are two cedars in their fenced area. I plan also to plant a maple, another apple, and seasonal things such as peas, beans, sunflowers, greens (not kale), pumpkins and squash to fill in the gaps, plus maybe a tiny bit of corn. I'm considering a wax myrtle as I have a couple in pots but I wonder if that would affect milk taste. I still need a lot more ideas because 70' is a *lot* of planting. I'm in the PNW, in Oregon.


I always wanted to do a goat garden! I had a friend who did though and she planted collard greens, kale, carrots, lettuce, and broccoli. Her goats loved it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goat garden, you say? Well...Plant anything that you love and DON'T want them to eat and I'm sure they'll enjoy it. :heehee:


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Don't forget raspberries are good too. I don't really know what grows good in Oregon, but I think it would be good to get some herbs in there as well. Oregano, peppermint, thyme, lemon balm, comfrey, marshmallow. Chicory is something I would love to grow for goats, and it grows back well because of its robust taproot. I'd add some beets too. Mine love the foliage of beets. Maybe some alfalfa? Again I have no idea what would be good for your area.


I love these! I actually have raspberries on their back fence line as it adjoins my garden. Plus blueberries but those are far enough away that they won't be able to nibble on those for quite a while. Everything but marshmallow and chicory I have growing but should definitely put closer oh, thank you! I'll look into growing chicory here. I've never heard of anyone doing so but that doesn't mean it won't grow. You are amazing oh, thank you! I didn't even think about putting the herbs around where they can reach them since I can just pick some and bring them to them but this is even better. ♡


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Sanfoin is good. It is a little like alfalfa but they won't blote on it. My goats love it and Dads bees like it too.


Thank you! I've actually never even heard of it so I will have to look that one up. Eventually I plan on growing alfalfa but next spring is the soonest that could possibly happen.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Garlic is always good to grow.
> 
> ...


Great idea! I'm part heirloom garlic farm so we have lots of that for them, and I grow a ton of medicinal and culinary herbs and our actual Garden but I definitely ought to plant some right around their fence line so they can nibble at will. I'll definitely check that site out, thank you! For some reason I thought they couldn't have hyssop and I'm so glad they can. It's lovely and I have a few different varieties. I guess it's yarrow they can't have? I'm going to have to look this up. I love Nettles and hadn't even thought about that. I have lots of seeds too so great idea!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I always wanted to do a goat garden! I had a friend who did though and she planted collard greens, kale, carrots, lettuce, and broccoli. Her goats loved it!


I'll definitely add all of those to their Garden. Though I know too much broccoli can be toxic, or anything in the Brassica family. I think it's the young plants that are the most potentially harmful. My goats are going to be so happy! They share about a 75 foot fence line with our garden so we'll always get lots of extra goodies.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

farmerA said:


> I'll definitely add all of those to their Garden. Though I know too much broccoli can be toxic, or anything in the Brassica family. I think it's the young plants that are the most potentially harmful. My goats are going to be so happy! They share about a 75 foot fence line with our garden so we'll always get lots of extra goodies.


Your goats are going to be in heaven!! I think goats favorite green treats are kale and collard greens. I know mine never stopped begging for it. We had a vegetable garden, so I was able to grow a little for them and they got all the leftovers. My friend with the actual goat garden had 4-6 raised beds each about 30' long. Half were collard greens, the other half were kale and she planted the broccoli in big tubs. If they were sick or looking off, she would let them into her herb garden to pick what they wanted!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Your goats are going to be in heaven!! I think goats favorite green treats are kale and collard greens. I know mine never stopped begging for it. We had a vegetable garden, so I was able to grow a little for them and they got all the leftovers. My friend with the actual goat garden had 4-6 raised beds each about 30' long. Half were collard greens, the other half were kale and she planted the broccoli in big tubs. If they were sick or looking off, she would let them into her herb garden to pick what they wanted!


I hope they feel that way! I actually finally move them here on Friday. I've had two since March but haven't been ready until now.

I love your friend's idea about the herb garden! I will have to think about doing that for the goats, chickens and ducks. I started a healing garden (medicinal and tea herbs) but there are plenty of non-goat friendly things coming up in there so that one's off limits. Having one that's 100% safe that they can browse in would be amazing!

Kale confuses me for goats. I've read that too much can be extremely toxic for them so it should be very limited but then read things about people planting kale gardens for them. I have a 3000sf fenced garden space (only 1/4 planted at most so far -- that project will take a few more years) so may just keep the kale in there just in case.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Pretty much any herbs are good. Also, my goats love blueberry leaves. Not sure how good they are for them though.


I'll add heaps of herbs. ♡ I wondered that about blueberries too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most things aren't as toxic as most think to goats. You've already classed apple as safe, even though It contains trace amounts of cyanide, cedar as safe, even though It contains huge tannin amounts. People don't give goats the credit they deserve for their evolution. 
Chicory does reduce milk production as does sage, thyme, and some other herbs. 
Goats' natural food is trees and course brush. They are well adapted to it and get their mineral needs from the deep rooted plants. 
Goats won't eat raw nettle either, they soon learn it hurts. It must be dried or in bloom before they'll touch it. 
Look for basket willows, figs, mulberries, salal, salmonberries, nooka rose, and deer fern. 
Inside their area (or where they can be turned out try Jack hammer radish, mangles, turnips, and Swedes. Given time these create way more product than hay and the greens can be grazed about 4 times before the roots are grown. The roots grow partially above ground so, they quickly learn to pull them up. 
They must have the calcium of the trees to offset the roots, it's not really as hard as it seems. 

Where in Oregon are you? I'm outside of Lebanon.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm still learning but my experience with brassicas is this: We had an acre or so of our pasture planted with pig fodder which included kale and broccoli, pigs went to freezer camp and we put sheep and goats in there. We had crazy mineral problems which lead to crazy lambing (stillborns/abortions). I only had one pregnant doe at the time and she kidded 3 healthy perfect babes. One lamb nearly died and was later diagnosed with goiter, but many of the typical symptoms weren't present. We have some residual brassicas but very little and my theory is that there was something else off in our minerals or pasture to cause our trouble but the goats were smarter or more resilient about their intake. 

I'd add comfrey too- loads of Ca! Nannyberry/viburnums, sorrels- red-veined is pretty. Mine also LOVE to eat sunchoke tops but I can hardly stand growing them. Also kiwi vine and goji. It's a great list here- love it. My goats and sheep don't touch cucurbits in general while they are growing. 

I'd love to see how other similar projects have worked out for folks. The woody stuff seems it could created fencing troubles, and spreading stuff can be an issue if not mowed well or eradication becomes necessary. We have some but I'm cautious.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Grow some trees for pollarding, like @goathiker says. I am trying to figure that out on a steep slope. 
Summer they like okra leaves, just be careful they don't ride the bush down and ruin the okra harvest for you.
They like just about any pepper bush,cayenne, pimento, bell, etc.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

farmerA said:


> Kale confuses me for goats. I've read that too much can be extremely toxic for them so it should be very limited but then read things about people planting kale gardens for them. I have a 3000sf fenced garden space (only 1/4 planted at most so far -- that project will take a few more years) so may just keep the kale in there just in case.


Now I have never heard that about kale. Only heard how much they loved it and how good it was for them. With the amount mine went through, if it were toxic, they would have been dead. I never had a goat get toxic poisoning from eating something growing that they shouldn't. I even had plants in the woods like lupines, nightshade and honeysuckle. I was worried about them at first and couldn't get rid of it all, so I would watch them graze, but they never touched them. I found them to be extremely smart at identifying what they need. If they didn't need it, they only tasted it. For example, Shepherd's Purse was not something they really ate, unless they were close to kidding, either before or after. Then they devoured it and that is an herb that helps with bleeding and preventing infection! I also noticed that they wouldn't eat a plant if it was flowering. And elderberry leaves are toxic in great quantity, but they never ate more than one leaf every couple of days. It was amazing to watch!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd love to graze my goats where we have willows but there is plenty of common milkweed and lupine there too. I think they'd be fine?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

farmerA said:


> You are amazing oh, thank you!


(blush)


goathiker said:


> Chicory does reduce milk production as does sage, thyme, and some other herbs.


I've never heard of this. What causes the reduction?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Most things aren't as toxic as most think to goats. You've already classed apple as safe, even though It contains trace amounts of cyanide, cedar as safe, even though It contains huge tannin amounts. People don't give goats the credit they deserve for their evolution.
> Chicory does reduce milk production as does sage, thyme, and some other herbs.
> Goats' natural food is trees and course brush. They are well adapted to it and get their mineral needs from the deep rooted plants.
> Goats won't eat raw nettle either, they soon learn it hurts. It must be dried or in bloom before they'll touch it.
> ...


Such great input and ideas, thank you! I actually have several potted figs and mulberries I've been wondering where to plant and now I know. The apple is far enough away that only a few are reachable. Great to know about chicory and herbs producing milk production, thank you! I'll keep those in my fenced Garden to limit their consumption but you're totally right that we need to give goats more credit. My chickens live among a few plants that are deemed poisonous to them and I've never had a problem. Animals are so smart! We have a ton of wild nootka rose and I didn't think about that because I know the hips are poisonous to humans. I didn't think about mingles either, great idea! I have several varieties of radish but not Jackhammer so I'll have to get some of those. I have to look up swedes as I haven't heard of that. Thank you!

We're in Drain, halfway between Eugene and Roseburg. Nice to meet a fellow Oregonian.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

littleheathens said:


> I'm still learning but my experience with brassicas is this: We had an acre or so of our pasture planted with pig fodder which included kale and broccoli, pigs went to freezer camp and we put sheep and goats in there. We had crazy mineral problems which lead to crazy lambing (stillborns/abortions). I only had one pregnant doe at the time and she kidded 3 healthy perfect babes. One lamb nearly died and was later diagnosed with goiter, but many of the typical symptoms weren't present. We have some residual brassicas but very little and my theory is that there was something else off in our minerals or pasture to cause our trouble but the goats were smarter or more resilient about their intake.
> 
> I'd add comfrey too- loads of Ca! Nannyberry/viburnums, sorrels- red-veined is pretty. Mine also LOVE to eat sunchoke tops but I can hardly stand growing them. Also kiwi vine and goji. It's a great list here- love it. My goats and sheep don't touch cucurbits in general while they are growing.
> 
> I'd love to see how other similar projects have worked out for folks. The woody stuff seems it could created fencing troubles, and spreading stuff can be an issue if not mowed well or eradication becomes necessary. We have some but I'm cautious.


That's really helpful information and interesting that the goats weren't as affected as the sheep. Comfrey is one of my favorites but it had bad luck with it here as the deer have devoured most of it. I need to get a bunch more because it's probably the most important for farm plant all around in my opinion. I was just talking about gojis last night, wondering if their Vines would get too heavy and pull down the fences. One of my next spring projects is building a trellis between the goat area and the orchard for kiwis. I thought they would like those as much as we will. I also forgot about plantain which I have a ton of seed for. Red clover too, but I've read that can cause stomach upset so will just have to see. I may plant that intermixed in our lower field where I plan to plant a hreat Pacific Northwest goat forage blend I found seed for and alfalfa.

Thank you again!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Grow some trees for pollarding, like @goathiker says. I am trying to figure that out on a steep slope.
> Summer they like okra leaves, just be careful they don't ride the bush down and ruin the okra harvest for you.
> They like just about any pepper bush,cayenne, pimento, bell, etc.


We have about 40 new trees that I could do that with, a couple of nuts and the rest fruit. The goat garden is going to be exclusively for them as we have our big human garden in a totally separate fenced area so I don't mind if they trample things. They just have to wait until the next season for me to replant it. 

That's so fascinating about peppers! I read that they are toxic to them. But I think a healthy, well-fed goat knows better than we do. Then again I've also read that onions are poisonous to chickens and obviously that's not the case -- mine love them. I'm not sure if we can grow okra here but I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Now I have never heard that about kale. Only heard how much they loved it and how good it was for them. With the amount mine went through, if it were toxic, they would have been dead. I never had a goat get toxic poisoning from eating something growing that they shouldn't. I even had plants in the woods like lupines, nightshade and honeysuckle. I was worried about them at first and couldn't get rid of it all, so I would watch them graze, but they never touched them. I found them to be extremely smart at identifying what they need. If they didn't need it, they only tasted it. For example, Shepherd's Purse was not something they really ate, unless they were close to kidding, either before or after. Then they devoured it and that is an herb that helps with bleeding and preventing infection! I also noticed that they wouldn't eat a plant if it was flowering. And elderberry leaves are toxic in great quantity, but they never ate more than one leaf every couple of days. It was amazing to watch!


Animals are so amazing! I love reading that, especially about shepherd's purse and Elderberry leaves. We have a ton of things in our forest that are toxic or poisonous but I figured that as long as I feed them well, they won't mess with it. One of the ladies I got goats from freaked out and wanted me to cut down or pull up every goat toxic plant on our 7 acre property and I just laughed at her. I did pull Pennyroyal out of their fenced area because it can cause abortion but other than that, I've just left things in the hopes that they would be smart in their selections.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

littleheathens said:


> I'd love to graze my goats where we have willows but there is plenty of common milkweed and lupine there too. I think they'd be fine?


Someone else in this thread said they had milkweed and Lupine but their doings just avoided it. I bet they would be more drawn to the willow I'm not mess with the rest oh, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

farmerA said:


> Animals are so amazing! I love reading that, especially about shepherd's purse and Elderberry leaves. We have a ton of things in our forest that are toxic or poisonous but I figured that as long as I feed them well, they won't mess with it. One of the ladies I got goats from freaked out and wanted me to cut down or pull up every goat toxic plant on our 7 acre property and I just laughed at her. I did pull Pennyroyal out of their fenced area because it can cause abortion but other than that, I've just left things in the hopes that they would be smart in their selections.


That's exactly right. As long as they're well fed, they can afford to be picky. There was another plant they would do that with too, but I can't remember it right now. I know they would only eat blackberry vines seasonally. When they first started growing in the spring, they loved them, but when they flowered and the fruit started growing, they hated them! And after the fruit was gone, they loved them again!

I know several people who are totally paranoid about their goats to the point where they only eat grain and never even come out of the barn. I don't think that's natural, but I see it way too much with dairy goats, especially with show does. All they do is sit around and wait for food. They don't even want to graze. I just don't understand that.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Sanfoin is good.


 I have always wanted to grow sanfoin. Where would I get seeds for it?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> That's exactly right. As long as they're well fed, they can afford to be picky. There was another plant they would do that with too, but I can't remember it right now. I know they would only eat blackberry vines seasonally. When they first started growing in the spring, they loved them, but when they flowered and the fruit started growing, they hated them! And after the fruit was gone, they loved them again!
> 
> I know several people who are totally paranoid about their goats to the point where they only eat grain and never even come out of the barn. I don't think that's natural, but I see it way too much with dairy goats, especially with show does. All they do is sit around and wait for food. They don't even want to graze. I just don't understand that.


Yikes, I don't understand that either! Definitely not natural and not nice for the animals either. If something is growing in their fenced area that is poisonous or could cause abortion, I'll pull it (that's only been pennyroyal) but other than that, I'm leaving it to them to be smart. They definitely don't have any shortage of food around here though either. I don't even plan on graining until one of them gets pregnant.


----------

